# BLACK SEED OIL



## imy1436114503 (Jul 5, 2005)

*BLACK SEED OIL ( THE BLESSED SEED)*

orite guys and girls,jus trying to give you some advice,hope it helps,has any one tried black seed oil,it comes from a plant called Nigella Sativa.im currenlty taking it,and hasnt done me any harm,and also got a few guys at the gym taking it with there regular diet.as it contains alot of essential vitamins and minerals to help build muscle,it has over 100 valuble components ,typical analysis is-vitamin A,thiamine,riboflavine,niacin,Vit c,calcium,potasium,iron,selenium,magnium,arginine,alaline,zinc,omega 3 and 6,protien,carbs and 7 essential amino acids,essential fatty acids the type the body cant produce,iv seen some of the ingrediants in protien powders.The scientists are still dicovering other components in it,it has alot of history behind it,for example,king tutakamun(the eygyptian)used it regular,even had a bottle buried with him in his tombstone,ha,It is reported that,im the first century AD,the greek physican Dioscorides recommended it,Romans used it aswell.(and they wer big boyz)Google search it and have a look.Interesting,how i come across it was,was watching mtv once,and they wer interviewing LL cool j(i know hes not a referance to the body building world)lol,anyway he's in his forties and works out alot,looks good for his age,infact excellant,The interviewer askd him what his secret was to lookin so fit and healthy,he said black seed oil,tell me what you guys and girls think,im new to the body building world,and dont mind critism,ha


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

interesting will have to look into this a little deeper.. have you no scientific info on it etc. ??


----------



## imy1436114503 (Jul 5, 2005)

you'l have to have look mate,google search it


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

from reading it doesnt really say much about its 'ability' to build muscle more immune system orientated.. as is copied below:

Black Seed has a stabalising effect on the Human Immune System which combats diseases that are a product of defective immune systems


----------



## imy1436114503 (Jul 5, 2005)

yeh u rite mate,it has certain properties that helps to build muscle,example amino acids,becaus i know of a few people have certain oils in there diet,example flax seed oil,they sell flax seed at AKTIV BODZ,BRADFORD


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

waste of money


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

there you go imy! dnt waste your money


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

did ll cool j consume it orally or roll in it like a pig in mud to provide us with such visually stimulating offerings of his buffness/bufnez?










Blackseed oil has about 60-65% omega 6...I cant think why anybody would pay money to supplement it when krill or EPA oil is around


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> did ll cool j consume it orally or roll in it like a pig in mud to provide us with such visually stimulating offerings of his buffness/bufnez?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## imy1436114503 (Jul 5, 2005)

ha,ha,funny


----------

